# clomid and doses..



## Lloydas1 (Aug 30, 2011)

just got my liquid clomid and i have about 2 weeks left in my cycle so for all intents and purposes id like to just get the clomid dosages straight.

it came with an oral syringe and since this is my first experience with clomid i thought id ask. my plan is 50/50/50/50 but do i measure the syringe out to .5 and take that dose everyday or what? can someone instruct me so i dont mess up!


----------



## GMO (Aug 30, 2011)

Lloydas1 said:


> just got my liquid clomid and i have about 2 weeks left in my cycle so for all intents and purposes id like to just get the clomid dosages straight.
> 
> it came with an oral syringe and since this is my first experience with clomid i thought id ask. my plan is 50/50/50/50 but do i measure the syringe out to .5 and take that dose everyday or what? can someone instruct me so i dont mess up!


 
How many mg/ML is the Clomid?

What are you cycling?


----------



## Lloydas1 (Aug 30, 2011)

im cycling super dmz rx at 20mg a day for four weeks. the clomid is 70ml 35mg/ml


----------



## GMO (Aug 30, 2011)

Lloydas1 said:


> im cycling super dmz rx at 20mg a day for four weeks. the clomid is 70ml 35mg/ml


 
That's some crazy dosed Clomid. 1.5ML will give you 52.5 mg of Clomid...

So run 1.5ml ED and for the last week just run 1ml ED.

How did you like the DMZ?


----------



## Lloydas1 (Aug 30, 2011)

the dmz was ok. it was more but less than i thought it would be. i have absolutely zero sides but for a few zits and the lethargy they talk about comes and goes for about a half hour after i dose. my libido is still going strong my gf has no complaints, and my meatsack hasnt shrunk enough for me to notice. when i first took the dmz i thought it would be the wundergear that i would hear about in highschool. i have in fact put on 16.5 lbs of straight muscle in about 2 weeks but i read somewhere that it is of low quality and that losing nearly all of it during pct is inevitable. this is why i am persistent about getting the clomid right. i will post up blood work when i am through with the cycle but all in all dmz has provided me with skin splitting pumps and a body that simply will not quit.


----------



## GMO (Aug 30, 2011)

Lloydas1 said:


> the dmz was ok. it was more but less than i thought it would be. i have absolutely zero sides but for a few zits and the lethargy they talk about comes and goes for about a half hour after i dose. my libido is still going strong my gf has no complaints, and my meatsack hasnt shrunk enough for me to notice. when i first took the dmz i thought it would be the wundergear that i would hear about in highschool. i have in fact put on 16.5 lbs of straight muscle in about 2 weeks but i read somewhere that it is of low quality and that losing nearly all of it during pct is inevitable. this is why i am persistent about getting the clomid right. i will post up blood work when i am through with the cycle but all in all dmz has provided me with skin splitting pumps and a body that simply will not quit.


 
There is no reason for you to lose all of that hard-earned muscle: Cut out cardio; keep your calories up; run the clomid as outlined; cut volume back on your training, but remain consistent; and take 2-3g of Vitamin C ED to combat cortisol. Whoever told you that you're going to lose it all is full of shit.


----------



## tballz (Aug 30, 2011)

If you do proper pct then you should keep most gains.

35mg/ml is how cem products doses their clomid.  Good stuff.


----------



## Lloydas1 (Aug 30, 2011)

so i.5 ml everyday and just 1ml everyday for the last week


----------



## tballz (Aug 31, 2011)

With CEM's clomid, I do 70/70/35/35 for pct.  And i recover nicely.


----------



## GMO (Aug 31, 2011)

tballz said:


> With CEM's clomid, I do 70/70/35/35 for pct. And i recover nicely.


 
Just do this^^^

It is easier...

That's 1ml for two weeks and 0.5ml for the last two.


----------



## tballz (Aug 31, 2011)

GMO said:


> Just do this^^^
> 
> It is easier...
> 
> That's 1ml for two weeks and 0.5ml for the last two.



Actually, it's 2ml for two weeks and 1ml for the last two.  CEM is dosed at 35mg/ml


----------



## Lloydas1 (Aug 31, 2011)

ok so 2ml ED for 2 weeks and 1ml ED for the last 2. is that the final verdict because like i said i dont know much about dosing this shit. the last guy i talked to told me 50/50/50/50 and every since i started looking into clomid i found that every thread ive seen, someone does it much diffeerent than the last guy. i just want to recover and keep my gains is that the right dosage for me>?


----------



## GMO (Sep 1, 2011)

Lloydas1 said:


> ok so 2ml ED for 2 weeks and 1ml ED for the last 2. is that the final verdict because like i said i dont know much about dosing this shit. the last guy i talked to told me 50/50/50/50 and every since i started looking into clomid i found that every thread ive seen, someone does it much diffeerent than the last guy. i just want to recover and keep my gains is that the right dosage for me>?


 


Yes, that is good^^^


----------



## Walnutz (Sep 1, 2011)

Lloydas1 said:


> ok so 2ml ED for 2 weeks and 1ml ED for the last 2. is that the final verdict because like i said i dont know much about dosing this shit. the last guy i talked to told me 50/50/50/50 and every since i started looking into clomid i found that every thread ive seen, someone does it much diffeerent than the last guy. i just want to recover and keep my gains is that the right dosage for me>?


Go with that.  There's some leeway with dosing this stuff so don't get to caught up in the 'he said, she said' stuff.


----------

